# A little suggestion



## Bman (12 Feb 2010)

Feel free to shoot it down in flames if its a bad idea, but I would find it useful:

Could the blue bar at the top of the page (My Account, FAQ, Community, etc) be added to the bottom too?

That way I dont have to scroll back to the top of the page whenever I want to click New Posts or My Account again.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2010)

+1 i was thinking the same


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Feb 2010)

Yup, good idea.

<bump>


----------



## Shaun (21 Feb 2010)

Okay, well, I thought it was a pretty good idea too, but after several attempts at replicating the nav bar at the bottom of the page I failed.

I have, however, come up with a compromise.

If you look above the Quick Reply window you will now see a link - *Jump to the top*.

This will jump you back to the full navigation bar at the top of the page, as opposed to just jumping to the top of the posts - which the current _Top_ link does.

I know it's not exactly what you wanted, but hopefully it'll come in handy.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Feb 2010)

You failed? You're fired.



Now that'll give you some time to get back to Paradise City on a Tuesday evening. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Bman (21 Feb 2010)

I think thats a pretty good compromise 

However, the method you've used seems to reload the page instead of just jump to the top (like Wikipedia articles for instance). What if you used this :


> <a href="#">Jump to top.</a>



Dont worry if its too much effort/your busy. Its very minor in the great scheme of things


----------



## Shaun (21 Feb 2010)

AFAIK I've coded it correctly - the anchor tag only points to the named anchor, not the full URL so it shouldn't reload the page.

What browser are you using?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (21 Feb 2010)

IE8

Maybe it's just me?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2010)

Works fine for me in Google Chrome and IE8


----------



## Shaun (21 Feb 2010)

Bongman said:


> IE8
> 
> Maybe it's just me?



I know this is going to seem like a really odd suggestion, but could you try deleting your forum cookie and seeing if that resolves it? (search FAQ for cookie and follow instructions to delete)

Any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (22 Feb 2010)

That fixed it


----------



## Shaun (22 Feb 2010)

Bongman said:


> That fixed it



Good stuff ...


----------

